
How Hunter S. Thompson ﻿Predicted the Rise of Trumpism - pantalaimon
https://www.thenation.com/article/this-political-theorist-predicted-the-rise-of-trumpism-his-name-was-hunter-s-thompson/
======
Neliquat
This reads like a Hells Angels book report, with a strained and tenuous
connection to Trump. Sadly, had the author read more than a single book by the
author, he would have grasped a much firmer connection to the hip association
of HST and the rise of Trump.

------
unfathomable
>> ﻿ We parents tell our children that when you know you’ve lost an argument
or a race, the right thing to do is to be a good sport and to “get ’em next
time.” But if there is no next time, or you know that every next time you are
going to be in the loser’s lane again, what’s the use of being a good sport?
It would make you look even more ignorant, and more like a loser, to pretend
like you think you have a chance. The game has been rigged against you. Why
not piss on the field before you storm off? Why not stick up your finger at
the whole goddamned game?

